# melodic guitarist needed (in Hamilton)



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

singer/guitarist looking for another guitarist (in hamilton) 
for originals only project

music along the lines of u2,the cure,the killers,or coldplay

looking to do something radio friendly,catchy and commerical

you'd need gear,time,and wheels

serious only please

email
[email protected]


----------

